# SHANGHAI | COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2 | 200m | 42 fl | T/O



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2
Height: *~220m*. (edit 05/2018: 200 or 204m)
Floor count: *43fl* (edit 05/2018: 42fl)
Completion date: *2017* (edit 05/2018: excavation started on 04/2018)

*Most recent visual information:*


Victhor said:


> It seems the design has changed, to worse in my opinion. And height now is 200 metres and 42 floors.


*
Original Post, with old information:
*
Architect: AEDAS
English: http://www.aedas.com/en/mlp/cofco-shanghai-joy-city-phase-2-masterplan-project
Chinese: http://www.aedas.com/cn/mlp/cofco-shanghai-joy-city-phase-2-masterplan-project
More sources:
http://bbs.winshang.com/dispbbs-161783.html
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=922609&extra=page=1

The ground were the tower will be built is only cleared by now, but the rest of the project is having a very heavy activity since 2 years ago, so excavation works in the tower may begin soon:


























Construction updates in Google Earth, you can see the dates in each image:





































The tower will be built aproximately where the parking lot is.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

"Joy City" :drool:


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Woooooooow that is a nice tower, and a nice development. And that base? I'm all about it.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Today

COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2, plot 2016_10_01 02 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2, plot 2016_10_01 03 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2, plot 2016_10_01 04 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Photos from QKJ in Gaoloumi

April 25. Perimeter wall finished

COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2, uc 2017_04_25 01 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

May 16. Started sticking pillars for digging.
COFCO Shanghai Joy City Phase 2, uc 2017_05_16 01 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-06-04 by qkj


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

The tower render looks gorgeous. Great skyscraper height as well.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

It seems the design has changed, to worse in my opinion. And height now is 200 metres and 42 floors.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, we'll be lucky if they build anyhing. COFCO is another troll developer, they announced awesome projects circa 2009 for Shenzhen, Tianjin... and built nothing.

I'm very sad to see Shanghai is attracting so many troll developers (Shui On, COFCO, Henderson...)

In the other hand, Shanghai has never been blessed by any notorious supertall developer (Greenland, Baoneng, CITIC, China Resources, Chow Tai Fook...) So weird!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-02 by qkj


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Finally the excavation started! Photo by qkj in Gaoloumi









And also, the height seems to be 200m, not 220m as in the title.









Or maybe 204 as architectural height, hard to read here:


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Today, very active excavation


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-08-11 by JSN


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Over ground! :banana:
by ruliruli in gaoloumi


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

By bubu86


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

By Mr. Bu in wechat. Climbing formwork is being installed.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-09-01 by zephyr_zyw


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Today


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

it is steadily progressing, core rose 3-4 floors last month and 6-7 floors built.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *先森wang* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

I have no problem with urban renewal, but they way they completely changed the old street patterns and imposed large plots with large buildings with frontages bearing no relation to the streets is borderline criminal. It completely destroys the continuity of the history of the area. Joy City is ugly.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-03-07 by Kaysen


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

(the UC tower in the background is the Joy City Phase II)

I passed nearby the site this afternoon and I noticed that from this angle it looks a lot less lonely than in the other pictures posted so far. In the foreground there is another construction site, but I am not aware which scheme that is. To the left of this picture there is also a large construction site, also not one I am familiar with (Victhor, you have any clues?)


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

WesselKornel said:


> (the UC tower in the background is the Joy City Phase II)
> 
> I passed nearby the site this afternoon and I noticed that from this angle it looks a lot less lonely than in the other pictures posted so far. In the foreground there is another construction site, but I am not aware which scheme that is. To the left of this picture there is also a large construction site, also not one I am familiar with (Victhor, you have any clues?)


I know that bridge, very close to Xinzha lu station . There was a video of the planning of the entire area, nothing tall right next to Suzhou creek, maybe 5 floor buildings very close to the river, and 15-20 foor in the second layer.
to the west of that area, this was published long time ago, but I don't think it is really going to be built:








Sasaki Wins Competition to Reshape Shanghai's Suzhou Creek


U.S.-based firm Sasaki has won the international competition to redesign Suzhou Creek—also known as the Wusong River—in Shanghai, China, which was...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

By SHDVG in gaoloumi


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

T/O?


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

definitely topped out, its hard to see on this pic, but it looks like they are working on the parapet wall now


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rewind on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Peak on 500px










by Peak on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by callfor鱼 on 500px









by callfor鱼 on 500px




​


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

the facade has crawled up to half its height. They seem to add 2 floors of facade every week.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, closer photos, I beg


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

your wish is my command, i endured the scorching sun and made a detour just for you, to get a bit closer


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
What a windfall for the rest of us. 
Thanks, WK!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by iamqi on 500px









by hiwarrior on 500px
​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-06 by 031116LG


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous shape


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 追风少年沈小狗 on 500px









by 追风少年沈小狗 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 白水WhiteWater  on 500px


​


----------

